# fluxbox + klawiatura i brak polskich znaczkow [solved]

## nykon

Witam, problem jest nastepujacy. Klawisz alt + oazxc nie generuje polskich znaczkow. Przekopalem dokumentacje fora i du**. Lokalizacje mam polska, X skonfigurowane, nie ma bladego pojecia gdzie lezy problem. Korzystam z gentoo od kilku lat i pierwszy raz cos takiego... Za pomoc z gory dziekuje:))Last edited by nykon on Fri Feb 12, 2010 7:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Garrappachc

Byyyyło.

```
cp /usr/share/had/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy
```

Potem edytujesz tenże pliczek i w linijce

 *Quote:*   

>    <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">en</merge>

 

zmieniasz en na pl.

----------

## nykon

To nie to... dla pewnosci zrobilem jeszcze raz, chociaz sam nie wiem po co:p polskie znaczki byly i sa wyswietlane, alt + o,l,z itd = nic, tak jak bym walil palcem w biurko, sprawdzalem nawet inna klawiature bo myslalem ze moja wyzionela juz ducha ale tez nic, medytujemy dalej...

----------

## SlashBeast

Hala wystartowales? Ew. zmerguj setxkbmap i odpal pod fluksem setxkbmap pl, jak dziala, to znaczy, ze hal Ci nie ustawia z jakiegos powodu klawiatury.

----------

## Garrappachc

Ale to jest dziwne. Jak naciskasz alt+o to się nie wyświetla nic, czy wyświetla się o? Spróbuj rzeczywiście setxkbmap pl.

----------

## nykon

Hep to jest to setxkbmap pl dziala i alt + oazxc tez pytanie co sie z halem dzieje... kminimy nadal

----------

## SlashBeast

Hald jest genetycznie sp*#$#(@(&y. Radze unikac go jak ognia. Ja niedawno pozbylem sie go i w xorg.conf mam inputy. Gra i bucy.

http://dpaste.com/156831/ Moj laptopowy xorg.conf, wyciagnij co trzeba i ustaw sobie inputy.

----------

## nykon

Na razie korzystam z setxkbmap bo mam duzo pracy, dziekuje za pomoc i pozdrawiam:) osiagnoąłem cel mam polskie znaczki wiec ustawiam flage posta na solved.

----------

